# My calves have lice got to git rid of before fair



## battygoatlady (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm a newbie to the sight and raising cows.  We got two bottle calves at the sale barn for the kids to take to the fair.  It's been a trip so far and now they have lice  I've doused them really good twice now with Permectrin and they still have it and are rubbing off their hair.  Anything else I can do?  Fair starts in 13 days and we gotta get rid of em or at least get it under control so they'll quit rubbing off their hair.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)

Eprinex and I believe Ivomectrin.  And you need to get rid of them before the fair. No one will appreciate you if you spread them.


----------



## amysflock (Jun 25, 2009)

I used Ivomectin pour-on on ours after the bull we borrowed in Feb. was sent to us having been treated for lice. I gave my cows and the bull a second dose a couple months later. It took forever for the bull's hair to grow back..was starting to look decent after 16 weeks, but was still noticeably shorter than the rest of his hair.

(Edited to add: I think Ivomectin and Eprinex are the same type of thing, but one is much less expensive than the other.)


----------



## battygoatlady (Jun 26, 2009)

The Permectrin we got at our local farm store is a pour on as well and I can reapply it every 14 days.  I've done this twice and they are still covered.  I've cleaned out stalls and sprayed even went as far as bleaching everything I could possibly bleach last weekend.  I can't douse with the Permectrin again till next Friday.  Was wondering if there is some kind of shampoo I could start giving them baths with????  I have read on the internet while doing research on this that cows always have lice and it's a matter of keeping it under control my husbands uncle says this as well is this not so?  Can I use one of the other treatments you've suggested when I already used the Permectrin?  I'm going to travel to the next little town in the am to see if I can catch the cow vet for advice too.  Thanks so much.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 26, 2009)

I routinely use Dectomax pour on.  It takes lice, grubs, and most internal parasites.  Works for up to 42 days.  I have had the best results with this one, and not as good results with the others.  It is fairly expensive, but it does work for me.  The others are cheaper, but if they don't work as well---------?

Since I have been using the Dectomax, I have had no lice problems, but I maintain a totally closed herd, and lice come from animal to animal contact with infested animals.  That's not to say that mine are totally free of lice, but I haven't detected any for quite a few years.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 26, 2009)

OK, so you are desperate.
Been there, although not with lice. Fairs are coming and you will try anything that won't hurt the critter.

I will offer these ideas. They are untried in bovines for lice as far as I know, but I don't think they will hurt to try.  Opinions?

Our local Head Start health nurse and I had a conversation this week about kids and lice.  Her recommendation ( and those with kids may want to note for reference:  Coat the hair thoroughly completely totally with olive oil. Let it soak a long as possible to suffocate the lice. In humans, put a shower cap on overnight.
Then shampoo out using Dawn dish detergent.  She claims that this also loosens nits so they slide out easily.

Or how about food grade Diatomacious Earth  (DE).  This is a food  additive available at feed mills as a natural wormer and insecticide. Dust animal thoroughly. The microscopic particles slice the lil buggers to pieces.  BE CERTAIN IT IS FOOD GRADE!!!!!  Pool DE is deadly.
Dusting with this is the treatment of choice for lice in chickens. I'd sprinkle it liberally EVERYWHERE to help decontaminate the areas.  HAS THE GROOMING EQUIPMENT BEEN CLEANED?  People forget to sanitize the brushes and clippers after infestations.

Good luck. Please don't bring lice to the fairs.


----------



## MReit (Jun 27, 2009)

They do make lice powder, it works well. Used it on a horse and the lice was gone in a week..


----------

